
The Scheme Shell (2006) - smartmic
https://scsh.net/
======
ronbrz
God, The Scsh reference manual has my favorite acknowledgements section in all
of media. I urge all of you to read this.
[https://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html](https://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html)

~~~
dreamcompiler
I'm proud to be able to call myself a FOO (Friend of Olin.) Not only is he a
fine human being, but if you talk to him for 20 minutes you'll learn a couple
of years worth of computer science.

~~~
ronbrz
I'm jealous! He was my first year computer science teacher, probably the
person who most instilled love for functional programming in me. I still at
some point want to go back to take a compilers class with him someday. Until
then, while you are a FOO I'll be at the BAR :p

------
JimmyRuska
Checkout rash for Racket + Bash [https://rash-lang.org/](https://rash-
lang.org/)

~~~
chubot
To add on: there are shell-ish DSLs for most Lisps here, which includes
Racket, Clojure, Common Lisp, Scheme, etc.

[https://github.com/oilshell/oil/wiki/ExternalResources](https://github.com/oilshell/oil/wiki/ExternalResources)

------
dredmorbius
Is this packaged for any distros named Debian by any chance?

apt search scsch and apt search scheme provide little joy.

... hrm, apparently oldstable (jessie) only:

[https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=scsh](https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=scsh)

~~~
dleslie
Chicken is on Debian and has an egg that provides most of the scsh
functionality.

~~~
dredmorbius
First I've heard of those tools. I am ... amused.

